# Amiibos Will Ultimately Ruin Nintendo Gaming



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Just recently I've seen the latest _Twilight Princess HD_ amiibo trailer and dear god, I had no idea how deep Nintendo would use the amiibos in the game but what's really _my_ problem with them? They literally act as physical DLC in doing so it makes that DLC unobtainable for those who opt to not buy them. Alternatively, there are the Amiiqo devices, DYI custom amiibo cards and so on but Nintendo really is making it harder for their own customers to feel like they're getting the complete game when now more than ever feels like a necessity to buy, excuse my Spanish, these cagadas of amiibos in order to get that DLC content.

_Mario Kart 8_'s DLC amiibo costumes (part of it, not all)







_Twilight Princess HD_ DLC amiibo content



_Splatoon_ DLC amiibo content





(also unlocks 3x mini-games for each amiibo)

So now you can see why I'm in much dismay because I myself as Nintendo fan and Nintendo costumer will have to deal with this physical DLC crap and if I decide to neglect the toys I'll not be getting the whole package (which I have due to lack of interests to buying the toys).

Sincerely,
_A Nintendo Customer_.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2016)

It's already the case.

Nintendo is in selfdestruct mode


----------



## Deboog (Jan 27, 2016)

Amiibo's are just Nintendo's cute little Nintendo way of jumping on the "released unfinished games" train. I can't really blame them though, games cost so much to make these days it makes sense to charge over $60 for a complete game, but the first publisher who does this is going to get hit with a mountain of backlash.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hated amiibos when they came out.  Still hate them today.  I am proud hater and I'm not afraid to show it!


----------



## Tzuba (Jan 27, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Amiibo's are just Nintendo's cute little Nintendo way of jumping on the "released unfinished games" train. I can't really blame them though, games cost so much to make these days it makes sense to charge over $60 for a complete game, but the first publisher who does this is going to get hit with a mountain of backlash.



Except none of these games are unfinished. At most the amiibo and negligible perks and thats about it. 3 costumes in a game that they've released content for for months (Splatoon) a few mii costumes for MK8 and a dungeon in TP that isn't really anything different from the dungeon thats already in Gerudo desert in the base game.. Not even really a dungeon, just a tower with enemies in them and thats about it.

Really nothing different from E-reader cards. Hell, people don't even get amiibo for the content anymore. They just want the figures. I haven't even used most of mine more than once since I got them.

The only game that really uses them in an awful way is AC:Amiibo Festival. But nobody actually likes that game anyway (good too, I hope they take that as a hint. What a shit game)


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if the amiibos provided substantial DLC. Not just costumes or whatever.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2016)

Chary said:


> I wouldn't mind if the amiibos provided substantial DLC. Not just costumes or whatever.


I would mind at this point though.

That would give more reasons to scalp people 
If rarity wasn't enough, the price would inflate for the DLC purpose.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 27, 2016)

Amiibos are one of the worst implementations of dlc on the market. They are essentially selling you $13 mii costumes for a handful of games, with maybe 1-2 other games having a more notable but still extremely basic feature. If we compared it to a traditional dlc model it would take about 13 games to use the same amiibo to get an equivalent amount of content, and even then its highly unlikely you would have bought all those DLCs, and even those are largely considered a ripoff. The figures have little to no quality control. I've hated amiibos since the day they were announced and won't stop hating them for the foreseeable future. A horrible gimmick that should have never existed. With amiibos, numerous poor releases, and poor localizations, nintendo has really let me down in the past year


----------



## Deboog (Jan 27, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Except none of these games are unfinished. At most the amiibo and negligible perks and thats about it. 3 costumes in a game that they've released content for for months (Splatoon) a few mii costumes for MK8 and a dungeon in TP that isn't really anything different from the dungeon thats already in Gerudo desert in the base game.. Not even really a dungeon, just a tower with enemies in them and thats about it.
> 
> Really nothing different from E-reader cards. Hell, people don't even get amiibo for the content anymore. They just want the figures. I haven't even used most of mine more than once since I got them.
> 
> The only game that really uses them in an awful way is AC:Amiibo Festival. But nobody actually likes that game anyway (good too, I hope they take that as a hint. What a shit game)


Well in Shovel Knight the amiibo is required for co-op, which is bullshitty. And don't say that's on Yacht Club, Nintendo gets part of the cash from SK amiibos sold. My point is every game Nintendo releases with amiibo support is drifting closer and closer to requiring amiibo support. Sure, it started out as a silly train the CPU mode in Smash 4, but then we got levels and guns locked away in Splatoon, and then we got a bonus dungeon in TP (even if it is just a pit of trials). Well I wouldn't be surprised if by the time the NX comes out we need amiibos to access 1/4 of games.

I mean, as of now amiibos are fine. It's just they are drifting down the slippery slope that we have seen so many gaming companies go down in the past decade. For the longest time I thought Nintendo avoided DLC because they were better than that, but now it's looking like Nintendo was just 5 years behind as per normal and now they are catching up to the latest in evil marketing.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 27, 2016)

Nintendo doesn't give a shit about anything other than satisfying stockholders, that's the free market system


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 27, 2016)

Chary said:


> I wouldn't mind if the amiibos provided substantial DLC. Not just costumes or whatever.


Have to say that I really enjoy using the Mii costumes on Mario Kart 8 as they give the Mii a new look whilst the rest tend to just be normal characters, plus, Captain Falcon's costume with the Blue Falcon kart go perfectly together so aside from the amiibo B.S. it's a lovely combination like bread and butter.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 27, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> Nintendo doesn't give a shit about anything other than satisfying stockholders, that's the free market system


b-but they care about me 
im their biggest faaan!!11!!


----------



## Sliter (Jan 27, 2016)

well there are two sides... it's  a DLC in physical form and that gonna work in more than one game, the bad is that if you want the extra you need to buy(Or Diy...), the good is that not only a figure but will gonna be useful in the future as well... 

Well I like collecting stuff, even amiibos being super expensive here (So I don't actually get one yet .. I don't have where to use them anyway lol)  If it not become something like a important part of the game ...

Come on the first "DLC" was Sonic & Knuckles that had a port to add extras to sonic 2 and 3 haha this was really that, extras, when it come to stuff like paying for characters that should be there from start( or where already on the disc lol ) is bad .. if is juste xtra and improvements is ok (I wound if smash will get an "complete" physical/digital persions :v )


----------



## cvskid (Jan 27, 2016)

Main good thing i see about amiibo is once the online servers shut down for wii u/3ds you might not have to worry about not being able to access certain dlc that amiibo offer since it is physical.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 27, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Main good thing i see about amiibo is once the online servers shut down for wii u/3ds you might not have to worry about not being able to access certain dlc that amiibo offer since it is physical.


For convenience sake Ninty should be able to offer the DLC digitally on the eShop.


----------



## LoganK93 (Jan 27, 2016)

I just see it mostly as a cool figure Nintendo also allows to add small things to a game. I could see being upset if, for example, all of the Mario Kart 8 dlc was locked behind them, or if you had to use an amiibo to unlock a character for smash, but that's not the case. Mario kart I see more as a "well I may as well scan yoshi since I've got him", and we know we'd all be crying if the mii costumes were a 5.00 dlc instead. Smash is just a small game mechanic, no " dlc" at all. Same with Zelda. I don't count another Savage Labyrinth as a full dlc, but more a small bonus that my neat figurine can unlock. I've never bought an amiibo just for some amazing I cked content because.... There isn't any.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I hate the concept of them, but damn are they awesomely made. I have over 60 of them and counting, partly because my son  loves them.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree that they're fucking stupid and just Nintendo's own manipulative way of abusing DLC scams as you(OP) and others have already stated. I hate this "new normal" of releasing unfinished games and charging out the ass for shit that was intentionally taken out of them just to make more money, and I dislike it and microtrans bullshit enough that I almost exclusively stick to older games. I've even been boycotting games that would otherwise interest me because they contain abusive DLC and/or pay2win scams.

I started out with an NES in 1989 at 5, and in my personal opinion today's industry is inferior to what it was 20-30 years ago due to the abusive, anti-consumer practices mentioned above along with developing games being much more expensive therefore making companies much more risk-averse. Most companies are simply too scared to release artistically brilliant experimental type stuff and the shitty ios/android market is quickly replacing dedicated handhelds which are really the last bastion of real creativity and experimentation in gaming today.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 27, 2016)

Would it be safe to assume it is the original xbox's fault for dlc existing for consoles since it was probably the first console to have dlc?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hungry Friend said:


> I agree that they're fucking stupid and just Nintendo's own manipulative way of abusing DLC scams as you(OP) and others have already stated. I hate this "new normal" of releasing unfinished games and charging out the ass for shit that was intentionally taken out of them just to make more money, and I dislike it and microtrans bullshit enough that I almost exclusively stick to older games. I've even been boycotting games that would otherwise interest me because they contain abusive DLC and/or pay2win scams.
> 
> I started out with an NES in 1989 at 5, and in my personal opinion today's industry is inferior to what it was 20-30 years ago due to the abusive, anti-consumer practices mentioned above along with developing games being much more expensive therefore making companies much more risk-averse. Most companies are simply too scared to release artistically brilliant experimental type stuff and the shitty ios/android market is quickly replacing dedicated handhelds which are really the last bastion of real creativity and experimentation in gaming today.


Do you think that would change if say, another video game crash happened to start fresh again?


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 27, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Would it be safe to assume it is the original xbox's fault for dlc existing for consoles since it was probably the first console to have dlc?


I'm not sure which console had the first game with what we would call DLC today but even before the 1st xbox, the trend was to get console gamers online and the Dreamcast was kind of the prototype for the original xbox in that it used its on version of windows, had a web browser and definitely encouraged online play, namely in Japan but stuff like PSO first appeared on the DC as well as ports of Unreal Tournament & Quake 3 Arena with online support.

I don't think you can blame any single company or individual for the problems we have today with these scams; it's development costs, inefficiency, greed, stupidity and countless other things. It's both the industry's fault and gamers' faults for supporting such nonsense so we all need to vote with our wallets even if it means not buying stuff we'd normally be interested in. That's the only way to discourage & minimize abusive, aniti-consumer practices.



cvskid said:


> Do you think that would change if say, another video game crash happened to start fresh again?



I have no idea. Depends on why the crash happens and who resurrects the industry after it happens, but I hope it doesn't come to that although I suspect it will. For now though, vote with your wallet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2016)

I honestly don't even really care about the DLC that you get when you use amiibo in certain games (maybe partially because i dont have a wiiu or nfc reader for my o3ds). I just wanna collect figurines n' shit.

Also, about the Twilight Princess HD DLC, I can't watch the video right now, so can someone tell me what the amiibo does?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, as of now, the only amiibo that has some sort of real dlc is the Shovel Knight one, which unlocks co-op in the game.
It's stil BS that you have to get a physical figure, that you may not find, to unlock something that should be downloadable (and free) but whatevs, I guess.

All the other amiibos just unlock or do something... Useless. Like, in Smash you just get a useless tamagotchi. In Mario Kart you
just get some costumes for the mii that you can live without them. I don't really remember any amiibo doing anything interesting or what.

Still, I think there's someone else we have to blame for all this amiibo BS: Activision and Skylanders. They started all this whole mess.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 27, 2016)

I was fine with it just being cosmetic stuff or basic functionality like in SSB4, but Splatoon was too far. That was effectively paid on-disc DLC. I'm fine with how Shovel Knight is doing it, as that's essentially DLC after the game was released. Either way, Nintendo makes a lot of bad decisions, but I doubt they'll really hurt much from it. Their primary fanbase seems to desperately cling to Nintendo.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 27, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Well, as of now, the only amiibo that has some sort of real dlc is the Shovel Knight one, which unlocks co-op in the game.
> It's stil BS that you have to get a physical figure, that you may not find, to unlock something that should be downloadable (and free) but whatevs, I guess.
> 
> All the other amiibos just unlock or do something... Useless. Like, in Smash you just get a useless tamagotchi. In Mario Kart you
> ...


I don't own a Wii U or 3DS but we all know how this kinda thing goes: it starts with optional/superfical shit and Nintendo and other companies will see how much bullshit they can get away with. One thing big companies seem to do when implementing nasty, anti-consumer practices is to start small and gradually make their scams more and more egregious and blatant as time goes on but since the change is very gradual, people don't seem to react as violently and slowly accept it. It's a classic manipulation tactic that more people need to be aware of. Governments use this when taking peoples' rights away and/or implementing unpopular legislation as well; it's a very common and *very* evil, deceptive tactic.

Not that I'm comparing DLC to bad government policy, just saying that tactic is widely used by many different organizations for many different reasons. Immediate change is a shock to the system but it's easier to get away with bad shit if it's implemented gradually.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 28, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> I don't own a Wii U or 3DS but we all know how this kinda thing goes: it starts with optional/superfical shit and Nintendo and other companies will see how much bullshit they can get away with. One thing big companies seem to do when implementing nasty, anti-consumer practices is to start small and gradually make their scams more and more egregious and blatant as time goes on but since the change is very gradual, people don't seem to react as violently and slowly accept it. It's a classic manipulation tactic that more people need to be aware of. Governments use this when taking peoples' rights away and/or implementing unpopular legislation as well; it's a very common and *very* evil, deceptive tactic.
> 
> Not that I'm comparing DLC to bad government policy, just saying that tactic is widely used by many different organizations for many different reasons. Immediate change is a shock to the system but it's easier to get away with bad shit if it's implemented gradually.



Nintendo fanboys seem to be more concerned about getting their Waifus over actual stuff that matters like this which for us, as customers this will matter in the long run as we'll possibly see more and more content stripped out of games and onto the amiibo toys.



Just honestly, what is wrong with Nintendo and their fanbase?!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo fanboys seem to be more concerned about getting their Waifus over actual stuff that matters like this which for us, as customers this will matter in the long run as we'll possibly see more and more content stripped out of games and onto the amiibo toys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just honestly, what is wrong with Nintendo and their fanbase?!



Its a weird minigame and all but removing it is retarded. Also, the people criticizing the removal of that content don't seem to be the ones defending amiibos. It largely seems to be people pissed at both


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 28, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Its a weird minigame and all but removing it is retarded. Also, the people criticizing the removal of that content don't seem to be the ones defending amiibos. It largely seems to be people pissed at both


The problem with them is that they're pissed about the removal of that waifu thingy but when someone criticises Wii U for not having voice-chat, online support for games that should have had it, ability to play custom music or anything that 360/PS3 did last generation they get riled up about it as if that isn't something that really matters.


----------



## ric. (Jan 28, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Its a weird minigame and all but removing it is retarded. Also, the people criticizing the removal of that content don't seem to be the ones defending amiibos. It largely seems to be people pissed at both


Censorship, removed content, and shitty localizations are a completely different problem - it comes from NOA and the Treehouse. Amiibos are a NOJ thing, they're coming straight from the top. 
I'm neutral to the concept of Amiibos - I don't own, nor am I interested in any of them, they're just a successful version of the e-reader in my eyes, but what bothers me is how people are calling them DLC. They're not DLC - the game doesn't download anything when the Amiibo is paired with it - why the hell does everyone call it that? It's locked content, sure, but it's by no means "downloadable".
A game you got from the eshop is "DLC", a theme is "DLC", an extra character/stage pack in Smash is "DLC". Amiibos aren't.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem with them is that they're pissed about the removal of that waifu thingy but when someone criticises Wii U for not having voice-chat, online support for games that should have had it, ability to play custom music or anything that 360/PS3 did last generation they get riled up about it as if that isn't something that really matters.


I think you're bunching 2 different groups together. From what I've seen most of the people who are pissed about that features removal(myself included) aren't happy with those issues either.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the Amiibos themselves & have a pretty substantial collection. Any extra function they provide are just bonuses. Very small bonuses, that aren't worth making a big deal about missing out on it because a person doesn't collect the figures.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't care, as long as they don't go too far. I doubt they leaving anytime soon and I doubt this will really hurt Nintendo in the long run, if at all. 

They worse possible scenario that some these 100% negative people are saying, I don't think and hope it doesn't happen.  I mean they may go too far on accident,  but I doubt they would keep doing so with all the negative reactions. They seem to be trying hard to find a balance between not enough content and too much content. Not going to please the people who doesn't want no content. Best case is that they will sell the content separately, but you probably be paying more in the long run... , depending how much you buy. 



nonamejohn said:


> I hate the concept of them, but damn are they awesomely made. I have over 60 of them and counting, partly because my son  loves them.


*Starts to count Amiibo

Hmm... You seem to have about over 60 more Amiibo than me...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 28, 2016)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I love the Amiibos themselves & have a pretty substantial collection. Any extra function they provide are just bonuses. Very small bonuses, that aren't worth making a big deal about missing out on it because a person doesn't collect the figures.


When amiibos start having things such as multiplayer mode locked to an amiibo it is the start of bigger content tucked away within physical DLC toys. The amiibos do look good but they're small and comparable to McDonald's Nintendo high quality toys I have so can't really say they're all that great, besides, they're rather very small too.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 28, 2016)

No, Nintendo will be truly ruined when they start making playing cards.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 28, 2016)

There seem to be a pretty equal amount of people wanting Amiibos to function as DLC and not to function as DLC. People are complaining about them not being substantial enough DLC, but are also complaining about them being used as DLC in the first place? I'm confused. I imagine that for normal people there's just $13 collectors' figurines and the costume stuff is just a bonus. I see no reason why the benefit has to be hugely substantial in game. Costumes or an extra dungeon sounds right to me.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 28, 2016)

zoogie said:


> No, Nintendo will be truly ruined when they start making playing cards.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo#1889.E2.80.931956:_As_a_card_company


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo#1889.E2.80.931956:_As_a_card_company


LMAO, contradictions are strong here XD


----------



## zoogie (Jan 28, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo#1889.E2.80.931956:_As_a_card_company


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 28, 2016)

zoogie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


Add a smiley or something.
It's not always clear that it is sarcasm.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> There seem to be a pretty equal amount of people wanting Amiibos to function as DLC and not to function as DLC. People are complaining about them not being substantial enough DLC, but are also complaining about them being used as DLC in the first place? I'm confused. I imagine that for normal people there's just $13 collectors' figurines and the costume stuff is just a bonus. I see no reason why the benefit has to be hugely substantial in game. Costumes or an extra dungeon sounds right to me.


I can see why some people would like to think of amiibos as 'collectors' item but in doing such it's kind of a stretch as they really are nothing short of impressive and in terms of height it's somewhere around a chibi (whilst a bit taller).

This is what I have in mind when it's regarding a figure/statue:







The figure is 25cm long so quite nice to look at.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I can see why some people would like to think of amiibos as 'collectors' item but in doing such it's kind of a stretch as they really are nothing short of impressive and in terms of height it's somewhere around a chibi (whilst a bit taller).
> 
> This is what I have in mind when it's regarding a figure/statue:
> 
> The figure is 25cm long so quite nice to look at.


You're right, they're really not that impressive at all. But these are A.) fairly cheap compared to other figurines and B.) come with the extra bonus of gameplay benefit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2016)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I love the Amiibos themselves & have a pretty substantial collection. Any extra function they provide are just bonuses. Very small bonuses, that aren't worth making a big deal about missing out on it because a person doesn't collect the figures.


And you can purchase an amiiqo if you want those tiny extra bonuses, and don't wanna buy the figurines.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 28, 2016)

Amiibos are the merda of gaming


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Amiibos are the merda of gaming


As well as Skylanders, Disney Infinity, Lego Dimensions and the digital Season Passes which are handled poorly (publishers strip the original game content and then sell it as DLC).

I remember when all it took to play games was inserting the disc/cartridge to the Console/PC/Handheld and that was that.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Have to say that I really enjoy using the Mii costumes on Mario Kart 8 as they give the Mii a new look whilst the rest tend to just be normal characters, plus, Captain Falcon's costume with the Blue Falcon kart go perfectly together so aside from the amiibo B.S. it's a lovely combination like bread and butter.



i like. it's better mario kart wii's captain falcon.

also if you think about it nintendo was doing good IMO 1980's-2010's but it slowly died by the 2000's IMO...


----------



## Depravo (Jan 28, 2016)

My local Tesco's video game department doesn't even have a Nintendo section but it does have large selection of Skylanders and Disney Infinity figurines. Nintendo obviously realise that plastic DLC is where the money is whether we like that or not.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo fanboys seem to be more concerned about getting their Waifus over actual stuff that matters like this which for us, as customers this will matter in the long run as we'll possibly see more and more content stripped out of games and onto the amiibo toys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just honestly, what is wrong with Nintendo and their fanbase?!




That kinda shit creeps me out as well but at the same time I oppose censorship in general. However, I agree with your general sentiment and it's not just Nintendo fans but a very small niche within the community that digs that kinda thing. Really though, my main concern is that people are too willing to accept shitty DLC scams as the norm and are totally unwilling to boycott shit because it's slightly inconvenient/stuff they want to play. I'm not the most moral person in the world, in fact I'm pretty mean and nasty at times, but I boycott every title that contains abusive DLC practices including shit I'd otherwise really want. *Hitting companies in their pocketbooks is the ONLY thing that works.*


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Paper Jam has summon/magical attack cards you can't use without buying amiibos. The game is one of the hardest mario and lugui titles they have ever produced. Either have to grid the shit out of areas to level up or buy amiibos before reaching the bosses. Why are bosses 4x the level of the area baddies? Cause Nintendo really wants you or your kids to give in and buy amiibos.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jan 29, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Paper Jam has summon/magical attack cards you can't use without buying amiibos. The game is one of the hardest mario and lugui titles they have ever produced. Either have to grid the shit out of areas to level up or buy amiibos before reaching the bosses. Why are bosses 4x the level of the area baddies? Cause Nintendo really wants you or your kids to give in and buy amiibos.


Or you know, make the game actually challenging?


----------



## ric. (Jan 29, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Paper Jam has summon/magical attack cards you can't use without buying amiibos. The game is one of the hardest mario and lugui titles they have ever produced. Either have to grid the shit out of areas to level up or buy amiibos before reaching the bosses. Why are bosses 4x the level of the area baddies? Cause Nintendo really wants you or your kids to give in and buy amiibos.


I'm baffled by this.
Not because Nintendo shoehorned amiibos into a game that didn't need them (news at 11), but because there are people in this planet who actually think Paper Jam is a difficult game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Paper Jam has summon/magical attack cards you can't use without buying amiibos. The game is one of the hardest mario and lugui titles they have ever produced. Either have to grid the shit out of areas to level up or buy amiibos before reaching the bosses. Why are bosses 4x the level of the area baddies? Cause Nintendo really wants you or your kids to give in and buy amiibos.


This actually sounds like something I'd enjoy without needing amiibos. I kinda like really grindy games.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 29, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Well in Shovel Knight the amiibo is required for co-op, which is bullshitty. And don't say that's on Yacht Club, Nintendo gets part of the cash from SK amiibos sold. My point is every game Nintendo releases with amiibo support is drifting closer and closer to requiring amiibo support. Sure, it started out as a silly train the CPU mode in Smash 4, but then we got levels and guns locked away in Splatoon, and then we got a bonus dungeon in TP (even if it is just a pit of trials). Well I wouldn't be surprised if by the time the NX comes out we need amiibos to access 1/4 of games.



so because you need amibos to unlock 0.001% of the games content, within two years, it'll rise to 25%?
are you nuts or just an idiot?

cant you people just be happy that you get a toy in addition to your little extra that you dont need whatsoever?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 29, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> so because you need amibos to unlock 0.001% of the games content, within two years, it'll rise to 25%?
> are you nuts or just an idiot?
> 
> cant you people just be happy that you get a toy in addition to your little extra that you dont need whatsoever?


So you're saying a multiplayer mode is not important?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So you're saying a multiplayer mode is not important?


IMO multiplayer is only important for games like Mario Kart and Smash.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> IMO multiplayer is only important for games like Mario Kart and Smash.


It's important for any game that can be potentially played online or locally. Period.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So you're saying a multiplayer mode is not important?


in a game where it's a stupid gimmick at best, you're damn right i'm saying that.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So you're saying a multiplayer mode is not important?


If it was part of the initial game, I would have had more of a problem with it, but as it is it was added later, long after the game was released. At this point, it's just DLC. Sure, it's annoying you can't just lay down a couple of dollars instead of having to buy a plastic piece of crap that looks nice but takes up shelf space. Well, I guess I could get a NFC enabled Android instead, but my point stands.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 29, 2016)

I read a lot of "I don't like it -> nobody likes it -> nintendo will be ruined"-arguing. That's all well and nice if all parts could be argued equally, but that second part gets somewhat forgotten or neglected because amiibo's sell like hotcakes. And as much as I don't like amiibo's myself, I'm not stupid enough to start proclaiming that nintendo will be ruined by selling what actually SELLS. Fuck...the fact that they pull in a profit again is partly due to those things. Are we to believe that nintendo is going to profit themselves into bankruptcy?

Yes, I understand the argument against it. Yes, it's a slippery slope from an extra to a necessity. The thing is: why should nintendo be blamed for actually making DLC in a way that the audience (people YOUNGER than the grumpy hardcore gamers who would only buy an amiibo if it was a hardcore mcÜber mousemat or graphics card) actually like?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree to an extent. As far as DLC goes, Amiibo are pretty expensive. They're not an essential part of any game, but Nintendo have started locking significant amounts of game content behind an Amiibo paywall ever since Mario Party 10. As collectors items the price is reasonable, but for someone who's not interested in collecting figurines and just wants to get the most out of their games, like me, they are pricy, especially when scalpers get their hands on them.
I guess the only upside is that they can be used in multiple games.

I've been considering getting an Amiiqo/N2 Elite more and more recently because of stuff like this and I think it's about time I did so, so I'll never need to deal with Amiibo paywalls.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> This actually sounds like something I'd enjoy without needing amiibos. I kinda like really grindy games.



It isn't that the grind so much, it is I don't really have the time right now to grind. I have wife a car a home, ect to take care of now. Even if it the grind wasn't their, I think it is BS is have abilities locked behind a silly toy.


----------



## foob (Feb 2, 2016)

_*The amiibo range seems to have been the true star, with the nine months of the financial year so far bringing** 20.5 million figure sales and 21.5 million unit sales of amiibo cards.*_
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ibo_hits_over_40_million_sales_in_nine_months

Mama-Miia!
There is no $topping it. 

So much for reducing the costs of gaming. The market is eating that up.


----------



## Yil (Feb 12, 2016)

Amiibo cannot replace core game play or content. Finally have time to refine my letter made in January 2016 during the spring break. I need a lot of support to get to their boss.


----------

